# LED Lights For Cheap??



## tankball (Oct 16, 2016)

alright i so im waiting to do live "low tech" plants in my tanks. the thing is i dont want to put down $30+ just for one stupid light for a tank. so i was looking around and i fond these LED strips on amazon for around $10 if it turns out i cant plz let me know something i can use thats CHEAP thx u 










can i use these to grow low tech plants? since its 16+ feet i can light app all my tanks with just one strip

theres the link to them. https://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-F...3132792&sr=8-1&keywords=waterproof+led+strips


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ugh. It didn't post my post. I basically said, it will work as a light, but not a plant light. You need something stronger (and more expensive) to grow plants. If you don't want to pay for a "stupid" light, you don't need "stupid" plants.


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

It's cheap but it doesn't come with a power supply.

Read the description carefully.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

These should keep low light plants alive, but they will grow very slowly, if at all. After buying a plug (as Lekoguy mentioned), it would cost about $20 (and that is only using it on one tank), you would need another plug for each tank (and possibly more parts, I'm not positive). You could buy a 12 inch Stingray for only a couple dollars more and it would definitely grow low to medium light plants. (Stingrays are cheapest here: Stingray ). I would check out Joey's videos on lighting here for cheap ideas: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcWeEm9w62mbMglz6jev2O1hHfbJ7a6MP


----------



## suppercat (Aug 22, 2016)

I think any aquarium LED lights less or more can grow plants if they are 6500K type that provide white light. Some lights provide more lighting than others that are ideal for growing and certainly they are more expensive.


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

$9.09 plus shipping (unless you order other eligible item that total at least $49) and, as Lekoguy points out, you'll need a power supply. Then there's the question of whether these lights, which aren't optimized for aquarium plants, will turn your tank into an algae farm.

Judging by the picture of your tank in your last thread about a light, I'm guessing it's a 5.5 gallon. For less than what the LED strip project will cost, you can get this hood and a bulb for it:

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/suppli...rium-incandescent-hood-16530.html?cgid=300015

Aqueon® T8 Full Spectrum Daylight Fluorescent Aquarium Lamp | fish Lights | PetSmart


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

Lighting an aquarium for plants can be simple but can also be hard. Low light plants can basically grow under anything but higher light plants need specific light levels in spectrum a normal LED just can't put out. 

Personally if you want a cheap aquarium light that can grow plants, don't look at LED look at T8 bulbs and light fixtures. Or for smaller tanks; a grow bulbs with a swivel lamp. You'll get way more 'par' for your buck going that route. The down side for those type of bulbs is they need to be replaced yearly but at under ten bucks to replace most grow bulbs it's not too bad.


----------

